# How big do "micro crickets" get?



## Gmania 3790 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, 

So i just brought some micro crickets, and theyre actually micro, i was expecting something small, but not that small!

are these crickets a different breed? or will they just grow into normal size crickets eventually?

Im trying to get my baby geckos to start eating live, didnt know what to get!

Thanks


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are just babies, feed them and keep them properly and they will grow until you have the correct size. Look up cricket lifecycle to find timings etc.


----------

